# New Stamina model from Pole Bicycles: Pole Stamina 160, mullet-ready



## schamppi (Nov 12, 2019)

"Stamina 160 brings in a completely different flavour to the menu of Stamina bikes. It is not an enduro race bike, for first. It's a bike for a breed of riders who seek ultimate playfulness and prefer to use mixed wheels."

https://polebicycles.com/say-hello-to-stamina-160-farewell-to-machine/

Thicker walls, shorter rear, 160mm rear travel... A pretty cool new addition that fit quite well for many.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Mullet-trash is still trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> Mullet-trash is still trash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd usually agree, but with as bat **** crazy as Pole ST angles are, a mullet version is probably the better bike for most people that also ride some level ground.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Jayem said:


> I'd usually agree, but with as bat **** crazy as Pole ST angles are, a mullet version is probably the better bike for most people that also ride some level ground.


I was just referring to the fact that they seem to explode if you look at them the wrong way.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> I was just referring to the fact that they seem to explode if you look at them the wrong way.


If it's the glued-together model, I'd just wrap it with gorilla tape. For sure that would hold it together.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Jayem said:


> If it's the glued-together model, I'd just wrap it with gorilla tape. For sure that would hold it together.


That's some sage wisdom.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Pole tried to reinvent the wheel and failed miserably.


----------

